
RNA Polymerase Ribozyme Evolved In-Vitro Can Replicate tRNAs - coldnose
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/35/9786
======
m1573rp34130dy
The central dogma of molecular genetics may need some rearrangement in the
coming future...it would not surprise me to see DNA recategorized as a "memory
object" or data storage system _in vivo_ the real work of living is probably
an interaction of the nucleolus and the cytoplasmic RNA/proteome complex

